# Should I give in and start drawing porn?



## Faustus (Jan 31, 2013)

Up until now I've limited myself to tasteful stuff because... well, pride I suppose, and the fact that the vast majority of 'sexy' stuff that the furry fandom puts out either I think is tastelessly extravagant, or else turns my stomach. How can one hobby / lifestyle / whatever contain so many bizarre and obscure fetishes? But heck, people sure take notice of the pervy pictures so much more than the regular stuff and I don't have a very big gallery in the first place. Should I just give in and do a couple of dirty pics, if only to get a few more gallery hits?

-F


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm getting a strong sense of Deja Vu here. We had a thread just like this in Rants and Raves only yesterday.

Your gallery only contains 2 images and neither of them are very exciting.


----------



## Faustus (Jan 31, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Your gallery only contains 2 images and neither of them are very exciting.


That's partly because I'm a very slow worker with very little personal time, and partly because I only post my furry art here, rather than everything I create 

If you remember where that other thread was, I'd be interested to take a look at it.

-F


----------



## Midsummer (Jan 31, 2013)

Audience numbers shouldn't be important. If you are comfortable drawing it and want to draw it for your own reasons, then do so. Draw what you want to draw.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 31, 2013)

Faustus said:


> That's partly because I'm a very slow worker with very little personal time -F



Then it does not really matter much what you draw, so why worry about views?

Here is that thread: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/131481-Rant-Artwork-being-ignored


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 31, 2013)

Do whatever the hell you want.

You want to draw porn draw it
You don't, no one is forcing you to.

Do you want us to tell you if you look fat in that dress?
Do you need me to tell you that you're pretty, and it's everyone else that's the problem?


----------



## Deo (Jan 31, 2013)

Every time I read an Arshes post, I _almost_ believe in God.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2013)

Having looked at your gallery, you've been registered since 2009 but you have only produced two images in that time. You are recieving little attention because you don't produce content frequently. 

Whether or not the images you produce are sexy is irrelevant. If you'd made two pieces of porn and only had that in your gallery you still wouldn't recieve much attention.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 31, 2013)

These guys are being all pseudo-philosophical and stuff but I'm here to tell you what you really want to hear.

Do it; draw all the dicks.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Well, if you want to do porn, you can make me a free commission, right?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 31, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Well, if you want to do porn, you can make me a free commission, right?



>free

>commission

askfhg


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 31, 2013)

Make more art. Two pictures in all this time it's pretty obvious you aren't going to get people to look at your art if it hasn't been on the main page for going on 4 years.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 31, 2013)

Tip: Most of the popular clean artists I know of have webcomics they update regularly.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Well, if you want to do porn, you can make me a free commission, right?



GTFO


----------



## Taralack (Jan 31, 2013)

FA is down right now so I can't look at your gallery. 

But as I said in the previous thread - ask yourself, why are you drawing? If you want attention, draw dog dicks. If you're drawing for fun/to learn and improve, don't give a shit about what is "popular content" and what is not.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Feb 1, 2013)

If you just are asking this to get attention in your gallery, what everybody else said.  Besides, you won't be able to bring yourself to do what you don't want to do and feel is trashy if there's no motivation besides "oh these total dogfucking strangers will click on my thumbnails, that totally matters." 

If you want to make MONEY rather than draw shit you want to draw, then, ... I mean, go for it.  But most of the money-making, I've noticed, is in badges, icons, and ref sheets.  Porn gets you attention, yeah, but I notice there are a shitload more of SFW commissions than NSFW ones and I myself have offered NSFW but only been asked to do it twice since I signed up in Sept '12.


----------



## Faustus (Feb 1, 2013)

HipsterCoyote said:


> If you want to make MONEY rather than draw shit you want to draw, then, ... I mean, go for it.


That'd be a fool's errand around here. It takes me far too long to make a custom model (3D rendering... heh) I simply couldn't charge enough to make it worth my time.

-F


----------



## BRN (Feb 1, 2013)

Hiya, Faustus!

As an artist, do you think you could force yourself into creating something you find distasteful, and still polish it off to your usual standards? If you can do that, then you might find it a useful way to attract attention.

But most of the artists I know who draw porn do it because they genuinely enjoy it or really have no objections. If it's going to affect your pride, it might put you at an artistic disadvantage from the start.


----------



## Faustus (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks, Six. Yeah, if I did decide to do NSFW stuff, there'd still be quite a list of things I wouldn't do 'cause they squick me out  Probably best all round if I just stick to doing what I want.

-F


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Feb 1, 2013)

Faustus said:


> That'd be a fool's errand around here. It takes me far too long to make a custom model (3D rendering... heh) I simply couldn't charge enough to make it worth my time.
> 
> -F



They don't have to know that you went and imported free Blender models or retextured old projects, right? Right? Just like, make some shape keys for the heads to make "Looks like a canine" "looks like a feline" and go for it? Totally.

*SCRUPLES. OUT THE WINDOW.*


----------



## mapdark (Feb 5, 2013)

Well I'll be honest:

1-You have TWO pictures in your whole gallery. And both of them are very MEH. 

2-From my personal experience , 3D models are not given as much attention as illustrations in the fandom unless they are VERY VERY exceptional. Which these two are not

3-The key to getting SOME attention (or a LOT of attention) is to publish a LOT of material. And find a niche to cater to . IT TOOK ME FIVE YEARS to actually get to a point where I can say I have a decent amount of attention. And to be honest , I feel like I've been lazy.

So needless to say that even if you started posting stuff , you wouldn't get attention right away. There are THOUSANDS of people posting multiple times a day. You have to compete with all of these people.  In fact you are a nobody . Most of us are nobodies at this point. You can't realistically expect to become the next Rukis by posting 2 pictures in 4 years !


----------



## FireFeathers (Feb 6, 2013)

You don't have to draw porn to get exposure, ya'know.  *awkward cough*


----------



## Greycoat (Feb 9, 2013)

Draw dicks!
Draw so many dicks! Put your audience in a dick farm where all the dicks are born and raised to grow dicks on top of their dicks, and then let them pick out the dick they love the most and take it home with them where they can tuck it in and kiss it good night, whisper sweet things to it and pet it to sleep.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 9, 2013)

Greycoat said:


> Draw dicks!
> Draw so many dicks! Put your audience in a dick farm where all the dicks are born and raised to grow dicks on top of their dicks, and then let them pick out the dick they love the most and take it home with them where they can tuck it in and kiss it good night, whisper sweet things to it and pet it to sleep.



I like this so much I'm going to sig it.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 21, 2013)

Find your hook and run with it. If you're choosing to draw porn for attention I'd first suggest using your gallery as a catalog of your improvement over time till you are at the skill level when something like porn would even be appropriate. The worst thing you can do is jump into porn without being able to sell it through quality. Don't do it for attention, draw what you feel makes you unique.


----------



## Car Fox (Feb 21, 2013)

If I may, drawin the... the PrAwOnZ is something you should try at least once so you know how you are at making it. Don't ask me how I know that, I just do. :V


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 21, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> If I may, drawin the... the PrAwOnZ is something you should try at least once so you know how you are at making it. Don't ask me how I know that, I just do. :V



If you are lacking in the basics of what makes a successful illustration, then whatever genre you attempt will be flawed regardless.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 21, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> If I may, drawin the... the PrAwOnZ is something you should try at least once so you know how you are at making it. Don't ask me how I know that, I just do. :V




how would you know furry porn, your account says 16 >->


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 21, 2013)

Faustus said:


> Up until now I've limited myself to tasteful stuff because... well, pride I suppose, and the fact that the vast majority of 'sexy' stuff that the furry fandom puts out either I think is tastelessly extravagant, or else turns my stomach. How can one hobby / lifestyle / whatever contain so many bizarre and obscure fetishes? But heck, people sure take notice of the pervy pictures so much more than the regular stuff and I don't have a very big gallery in the first place. Should I just give in and do a couple of dirty pics, if only to get a few more gallery hits?
> 
> -F



If the only reason you draw is to gain popularity, then go ahead. That probably means you're not that respectable of an artist anyway.

Pander away.



dinosaurdammit said:


> how would you know furry porn, your account says 16 >->



Teenagers liking porn? Preposterous.


----------



## Car Fox (Feb 21, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> how would you know furry porn, your account says 16 >->


If I shall tell the story, or at least a chapter of it, I had my sources LONG before I even knew what the Furry Fandom, let alone Fur Affinity was. It has (Regretingly) lead me to where I am now and has shaped my artistic side a tad.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 21, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> If I shall tell the story, or at least a chapter of it, I had my sources LONG before I even knew what the Furry Fandom, let alone Fur Affinity was. It has (Regretingly) lead me to where I am now and has shaped my artistic side a tad.



I'd like to hear the whole story, I mean that sincerely.


----------



## Car Fox (Feb 21, 2013)

I would, but not only would it be a very long post, but because it's not relevent to the board, It means I'll have to start another one to tell it.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 10, 2013)

Well, drawing erotica might bring the commissions in. But you're still going to need to draw more if you go with it.

Like the tigercougar said, the really popular stuff is the webcomics though.
But something tells me this isn't about popularity. One out of two of your gallery pics features a naked squirrellady, so I kinda think that you're not really as much of a prude as you're trying to make yourself out to be. I think you're not drawing much because _you're _not interested in what you're drawing. I think you started this thread looking for a little support in your decision to do what you want and make porn.

In short, _you like krabby patties, don't you Squidward?

_


Deo said:


> Every time I read an Arshes post, I _almost_ believe in God.


But aren't you god, Deo?


----------

